# Help with info and value of bow?



## Tubbith (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a bow I got from my grandfather probably 10-15 years ago. I am not really into archery and have shot the thing all of 30 times. Most of that in the first few years I had it. I was wondering if anybody could give me some information on it, or could point me in the right direction to finding that information. I would also like to find an approximate value for it if at all possible. 

So far, all I can find is that it was made by the Cravotta Brothers in PA. Doesn't seem to be much else out there as far as info. 

It's a Black Hawk Scorpion.
571
40# @ 28"
60"















Thanks for the help.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 14, 2010)

*Bow value*

The Crovota Brothers made the "Black Hawk" line of Archery equipment.  They are good solid bows but were not he top of the line equipment like Bear, Wing, and others.

We always say a bow is worth what someone will pay, no more - no less.  The best way to find what they have been selling for is to go to ebay  under Archery and search out Black Hawk Scorpian ubder the compleated items sectio the biddersn.  This will show you what other scorpians have sold for.

If I told you that in my opinion your bow is woerth $40, someone will step up and say it is worth more, or less.  If you want to sell it, your best bet for a fair price is ebay.  Let the bidders set the price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a nice looking bow.  Reminds me of my old Bear Black Bear recurve. Maple riser and lambs,  black glass. 60" AMO.  

Mine was also not a "top of the line bow" but it has stood the test of time (its a 1975) and has been the instrument in the honorable demise of 8 GA Whitetails.

As I recall, my bow (which is very similar to yours - even down to the non- reinforced limb tips) cost @ $60.00 new. I would think yours also cost in the neighborhood of $40.00 to $70.00 new "back in the day".  As inexpensive recurve bows like these rarely appreciate in market value they often appreciate in  sentimental value. Perhaps you should consider and reconsider whether or not you want to sell a gift from your grandfather for a meager $50.00 to $100.00 -  even if you could get that much for it...   I wouldn't sell mine simply because it was a gift from my father .


----------



## Tubbith (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help folks. The bow has very little sentimental value to me. As such, I would rather it be with someone will put it to use. Something that has stood the test of time as well as this bow seems to have should be out in the field doing what it was made to do. Guess its off to ebay to try and find a far price. Thanks again for the help.


----------

